# Merry Christmas



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

Merry Christmas Brothers ...... Lets remember the reason for the season. 


"Invisible in His own nature He became visible in ours. Beyond our reach, He chose to come within our grasp." -- St Leo the Great


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Stormy_Ny said:


> Merry Christmas Brothers ...... Lets remember the reason for the season.
> 
> 
> "Invisible in His own nature He became visible in ours. Beyond our reach, He chose to come within our grasp." -- St Leo the Great


:thumbsup:


----------

